# Funny things your other animals do



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Harley gives kisses, he pushes his nose against your cheek. It's really cute and you don't get slobbered on, lol.

Bailey, the 9lb Maltese is the boss. Last night he took Harley's chewy away and Harley just watched him drag it off.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

One of my friends has an English Mastiff and a Maltese. If the Mastiff ever figures out how easy it would be for her to eat the Maltese, he will be in big trouble. It's hilarious watching the little one boss the big one around.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Ok we have leghorn chickens I know silly but the dogs like eggs Soo recently we were getting WAY too many eggs so we gave three of our hens to the neighbor. Welll he stopped by the other day to tell us that until he scratches the chicken just right they will not get out of his way  Do you think we may have spoled then a bit perhaps HA HA So funny he has had chickens foever and this is the first time he has had some that INSIST on being petted. They will sit in your lap


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

That's hilarious. Sounds like were very happy chickens at your house!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Marian said:


> That's hilarious. Sounds like were very happy chickens at your house!


I think the word that was used was spoiled it cracked me up we have held them since they ere chicks and we have 20 so can you imagine .. Wait until you hear about the horses HA HA !! It is crazy around here..


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

My dog does this

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KN-_z2J7-7I

Don't mind my voice.. I sound like a witch laughing because I'm trying NOT to laugh.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

LOL - that's great. I also loved the follow up "Precious Feels Guilt" - too funny!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Marian said:


> LOL - that's great. I also loved the follow up "Precious Feels Guilt" - too funny!


lol, That's so funny, considering she JUST did that! (Not that video, the action)


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

bigredpoodle said:


> I think the word that was used was spoiled it cracked me up we have held them since they ere chicks and we have 20 so can you imagine .. Wait until you hear about the horses HA HA !! It is crazy around here..


It is true that those are two words you don't hear together everyday: spoiled and chicken. Unless you're talking about leftovers that have been left out too long.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Mojo whistles when john does and when he is hungry. I think I have it on video somewhere on my computer. It's pretty funny.
He also defends his carrots from Howie and Wonder if we let him run around the living room with them. They will come close to a carrot and he runs over as fast as his guinea pig legs can go snatches the carrot and runs away with it. LoL. GREEDY!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

If your not careful Betty Jo will climb into the bath tub with you. If you've just got out and the water is still in the tub she'll climb in then too. 

Jenny likes to sleep on the back of the couch. We laugh and tell people she is a cat in dog's clothing. 

Just for laughs I thought I'd show you a couple pics of them at it.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

rofl my little dogs sleep on the window seals and backs of the couches all the time. I never in a million years thought I would see what looks like a spoo trying the same thing. Thats very funny!! 

Howie used to be very curious about the bath tub and the shower when he was a puppy. Once he gathered up enough nerve to just hope in with me. He started SCREAMING his head off because OMG he was getting wet!! ROFL. That solved the bath/shower mystery for him LoL.


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Perry taught everybody else a bad habit (minus TheQueen, she just sits there silently probably telling them they are all idiots). He barks when fire trucks/any siren comes by, taught TheGrey to howl (which he changes pitches like the siren does), and now they both have taught ProblemChild to get in on it. His is the best since it's like just a pitchy grumble, lol.

Also, the cat comes when called. He prefers "Icky Bo Ricky" rather than just his two syllable name. He also begs like a dog, and if he wants your attention, will use his paw to pull your hand to him. He is a dog in cat's clothing... minus that he enjoys trying to kill the furniture with his claws.


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> My dog does this
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KN-_z2J7-7I
> 
> Don't mind my voice.. I sound like a witch laughing because I'm trying NOT to laugh.


Just watched "Poodle Doesn't Like Clean Feet"... I imagine this is much like Perry at the groomer. I've never seen it in person, but I can see him being that bratty wise-guy kinda dog.


----------



## dbrazzil (Nov 10, 2009)

My Noir likes stealing my combs out of my grooming bag and hidding them in her crate. I have actually watched her unzip my bag to get the combs out!


----------

